# Photo contest



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, I don't want to start the photo contest fad again, but this is just a small photo comp for *1 pic per user* 
you must have taken the photo and the theme is...

funny  

funniest picture wins

(oh and it has to be of equines)  

entries close on friday


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm entering this in hopes that in THIS photo contest results will be posted! :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol,  entries close tomorrow, guess who is gonna win


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to put a caption if that's ok 

"No, i dont want to talk to you"


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

This is Gypsy's "Dur dur, whats going on?" look... It always makes me laugh.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

"Get out of my way!!!!!!!"
Auggie goat-butts Rocky to move him out of the way....too easy to just go around...lol


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going to enter in my horse Benny.

I couldn't pick from two, so you choose =]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man all those cracked me up


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm waiting for some pictures of Brickens...that horse makes some of the funniest faces


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

Jake.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go Sara, I decided to scrounge through photobucket just for you.

Too bad I can only enter one, I have so many funny ones of Brickens. lol

I have to say though that this has got to be my alltime fav funny pic of him...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love that photo of Brickens!

Does he normally just stick his tongue out, or was it something you taught him?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks appylover!

He just sticks his tongue out ALL the time. I swear he'll lick me all day if he could and does everytime he gets the chance, it's kinda gross. He also licks his chops for about 15 minutes after he gets a treat. Everytime I take pics of him 1/2 of them he has his tongue sticking out!

I should make a topic of all the pics I have of him with his tongue out. That would be cool, maybe tomorrow I could. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mudypony, you should of post several..  

Gangsta, that's the funny one!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Willow


----------

